# Suspense Thriller Cue



## Frederick Russ (Aug 28, 2004)

I noticed a couple of threads talking about dissonance and I thought I would add this one to the mix:

http://www.vi-control.net/mymusic/thriller.mp3 (Thriller/Suspense Cue)

It's actually a cue I worked on last month for a suspense thriller. Its dark and the guy hears something outside. He walks through the house checking windows. Three guesses on what happens to him at the end!

Let me know what you think.

Thanks,

Frederick


----------



## Herman Witkam (Aug 28, 2004)

Well....Does his head get ripped off? :D


----------



## Frederick Russ (Aug 28, 2004)

LOL! Strike one Herman, two more guesses!


----------



## Herman Witkam (Aug 28, 2004)

Ok....so no jehovahs as well :D 
How about a bible salesman?


----------



## Frederick Russ (Aug 28, 2004)

:lol: :o

Well, hat's off to our hero. He's being stalked by.... a psychotic clown with a battle ax - ( really, I'm being serious Herman  ) and bites the bullet.

* I want to be credited for any future dissonant pieces you write Herman since I gave you that visual lol *

~Frederick


----------



## Herman Witkam (Aug 28, 2004)

Ok lol
I normally don't get that kind of visuals when writing dissonant parts, but I'll make this an exception :D


----------



## Frederick Russ (Aug 28, 2004)

just name it "ode to frederick" lol


----------



## Herman Witkam (Aug 28, 2004)

I was thinking more of "credits to frederick russ for providing psychotic images" in font size 8


----------



## Mike M (Aug 29, 2004)

Great mix! And the scaled run at the end ... perfect! 

Psychotic clown with an axe? Now I'll never get to sleep lol

M M


----------



## Niah (Aug 29, 2004)

Impressive work, particulary in the beginning.


----------



## deadbeat (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm quite new to this, but, lovely though it is, how would they get a piece like that work on TV? The bass is obviously a key structural element but if I played that through my telly I'd hear nothing until the end. I know a decent multiband compressor can work wonders, but I don't think any amount of compression could get that sounding OK on an average TV. Just a question about the craft really, in no way a criticism.


----------



## Edgen (Sep 23, 2004)

sorry for chiming in late. 

I really dig it! At the beginning you can hear the sample "cut out' into nothingness and cut back in  classic!

and... you got me!!!! I frackin' turned the up the volume to hear the lowness and then boOOM! Ouch the ears. I would love to see this music put to video.

/j


----------



## Herman Witkam (Sep 23, 2004)

Edgen said:


> sorry for chiming in late.
> 
> and... you got me!!!! I frackin' turned the up the volume to hear the lowness and then boOOM! Ouch the ears.
> /j



http://www2.hku.nl/~jnd/files/userdemos/witkam_oldchapel.mp3 (http://www2.hku.nl/~jnd/files/userdemos ... chapel.mp3)

This composition of mine, hosted by Project SAM has the same kind of effect to it. You turn up the speakers in the soft part and then it strikes


----------



## Frederick Russ (Oct 7, 2004)

Thanks for the comments guys! The piece was fun to do.

Justin, I do have a video of this piece but cannot release it publically for legal reasons. I can show it privately though - send me a pm.

LOL @ Herman! Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## Dr.Quest (Oct 7, 2004)

Nicely atmospheric and properly spooky. Well done.
J


----------



## TheoKrueger (Oct 9, 2004)

Everything was going ok until the outro where you FREAKED ME OUT ! :D

I wasn't expecting it ( Either was the girl that got her head chopped off i suppose) and i had the volume quite loud .

Very good work -> Be sure it has achieved it's purpose


----------



## Frederick Russ (Oct 9, 2004)

LOL - thanks Theo. This was a cue for a film called "Fear of Clowns" - I did it over the July the 4th weekend this past year. I think it was this exploration of dissonance that got me interested in Equal Interval System - an approach to composition by Lyle "Spud" Murphy. (This is not an example of that method however - our Lordship and benevolant benefactor Craig Sharmat is the EIS guy here.) 8)


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Oct 10, 2004)

deadbeat said:


> I'm quite new to this, but, lovely though it is, how would they get a piece like that work on TV? The bass is obviously a key structural element but if I played that through my telly I'd hear nothing until the end. I know a decent multiband compressor can work wonders, but I don't think any amount of compression could get that sounding OK on an average TV. Just a question about the craft really, in no way a criticism.



I am going to disagree somewhat here...i think a some of the low end will get lost here, but for todays TV mixes there is much low dronish stuff happening (alot of my dronish stuff gets used). TV is being mixed not for little boxes anymore.


----------



## FilmComposerZ (Oct 10, 2004)

Chilling Fredrick, chilling. I have yet to learn how to write a suspense piece. I think I had better start. What libraries are you using?

Pablo


----------



## Frederick Russ (Oct 10, 2004)

Thanks Pablo. This was done using VSL First Edition & Performance Tool, Altiverb for the ambience. Some spectrasonics atmosphere stuff was thrown in for low end rumbles and such. (btw I have QLSO Gold but the music director asked me to stay with VSL for this cue.)


----------

